Ask HN: What are some workflows you have developed to stay productive? - kaushiksrini
======
sneeuwpopsneeuw
Competition helps me, so when I wanted to lose some weight I challenged a
friend of mine to a battle who could lose the most % after 3 months. When I
wanted to learn OpenGL and c++ I challenged an other friend to who could make
the best portfolio project using those tools before a specific moment. Somehow
no matter if the other person quits after 2 seconds or battles to the end I
can keep my motivation for 2 or 3 months straight with this trick. Finding
someone that thinks the same way is only the hard part.

------
crazypython
I use an app that tracks the active application and file on the computer,
including URLs, open folders, open projects. (not affiliated with them, just a
user) [https://timingapp.com/](https://timingapp.com/)

I save articles I find interesting to a personal knowledgebase and read them
offline.

I read multiple books at once, sometimes on the same topics. This helps me by
always having a book that matches my mood, by always having many books.

